# 2 Fish Died (Out of 4)



## traveler84 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello All!

I seem to feel beaten down a little. I think I know the answer but maybe peer review might help me. 

I have a 60 Gallon Aquarium. I've had 4 Danios to help cycle the tank and 4 plants. 3 days ago, I finally got a reading for Ammonia levels (0.25). I changed out 10 Gallons (at least 16.67% but more if you count in gravel). 2 days before that I had done a 50% water change just because they were acting sluggish.

Yesterday, I finally tested for Nitrites (1.0) and Ammonia was still 0 > 0.25, and I decided another 10 Gallon Water change was in place. I did the change and all of the sudden within the hour I had two, sluggish, and eventually dead fish.

This morning I still had two fish swimming about. So either they are still hardy or something only affected the other two. I think I'm just bummed because I created an Excel sheet to track my water chemistry and changes I make. I've been reading up on understand the levels further etc etc.

Q & A.


Q. Did you dechlorinate before you put the water in?

A. Yes, but often I put the solution/mix in the bottom and filled up my 2.5 Gallon bucket to hand carry to aquarium.


Q. Did you test water temp before putting in aquarium?

A. No, I did the hand test method as the water in the aquarium 'felt' the same.


Q. Could you have stressed out your fish due to Nitrite levels?

A. Yeah probably. The pouring of water and the 1 gallon jug I use to pull water out could have stressed them to the point of death. But it's the same method I've been using. The water could have been a little warmer as well compared to the surface temp since my house gets a little colder in the winter.


Q. pH Levels?

A. 7.0-7.2


Q. Temp?

A. I set heater at 76 but thermometer seems to read 78. I have a back-up heater so temp doesn't vary widely.


Now, here I have a question. I have some stuff I bought before I really dug deep into the water chemistry. I accidentially used it. It's a "Quick Start" by API. It does the dechlorination like the other product I use but (this part I regret) it also "removes Ammonia and Nitrites." I wonder if that threw the fish into shock and the 2 weaker ones couldn't handle.

What do you all think?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think the API stuff caused you trouble.It really doesn't remove anything but more accurately converts it to a safer form.It would also still register on your test as if you never used it.
I would be more inclined to think the fish were damaged from high ammonia or nitrite(nitrite being my official guess).Try to keep both nitrites and ammonia at 1ppm or lower.The fact you still had 1ppm nitrite after you changed 50% + would make me think it was higher.
How long has tank been running with fish in it?


----------



## traveler84 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, yesterday was my first reading of 1ppm on Nitrite and 0.25ppm Ammonia. 2 days before that I only had 0.25ppm Ammonia. Yesterday and 2 days before I did about a 20% water change.

I put the fish in 12/30, and had 4 plants a day earlier.


----------



## traveler84 (Jan 6, 2014)

Retested last night. I had at least 2 ppm Nitrites. Did a small water change. Ammonia still at .25. My 2 swimmers are still going strong.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

traveler84 said:


> Retested last night. I had at least 2 ppm Nitrites. Did a small water change. Ammonia still at .25. My 2 swimmers are still going strong.


The % of water changed is the % the nutrient will be reduced.So with 2 ppm nitrite and assuming you follow the "it should stay under 1ppm for fish safety" you need to change 50% at least and if that is all ,be prepared to do it again tomorrow.You'd be better off doing a 75% or [email protected]% in a row.
The fish may live through whatever they get put through ,but permanent damage and a life of low immunity to diseases(that may infect your other future fish) is likely.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've followed your post and have a question. In your first post you said something about changing water and gravel? Did you stir up the gravel or try to change some? I ask because in new tanks that really is hard on the newly established bacteria bed. My advice is do particals correctly and you will never need to churn the gravel. 

One other suggestion, just dechlorinate. Also test your tap water. Best of luck and keep the thread updated. Oh ya, hang in there its worth it.


----------

